# Grafik Design Theorie



## TheVirus (22. November 2001)

Hey Leute.

Ich hab mir mal überlegt was es eigentlich mit Grafik Design auf sich hat. Wenn ich das Netz durch suche nach solchen begriffen stosse ich auf gute und weniger gute Seiten. Aber im grunde genommen haben alle Seiten eins gemein. Sie zeigen einem nur wie man was bestimmtes macht. Nur extrem beschränkte Tutorials, die einem eigentlich nicht viel bringen weil man am Ende eh nur abkupfert aber nicht richtig was selbst bringt. Keine Allgemeinen Theoretischen Tipps. Nix.

Gut jetzt werden vielleicht einige von euch sagen, dass sind Erfahrungen die man sammelt und das stimmt auch. Nur kopiert man dann sein Lebenlang und kriegt nichts eingenständiges auf die Reihe. Keine eigenen Ideen. Das ist ja nicht unbedingt sinn der Sache.

Und jetzt zu meiner Frage. Kennt jemand eine Seite auf der man ein wenig über die Theorie da hinter ein wenig erfahren kann?

Vielleicht liegt's am Studium aber ich komme einfach nicht ohne Theorie aus. ;-)

So long

TheVirus


----------



## Xarus (22. November 2001)

Ich weiss nicht, was du studierst. Ob es Theologie, jüdische Studien, Jazz- und Popularmusiklehrer oder Japanologie ist. Scheinbar etwas, dass nicht sonderlich die Kreativität fördert.
Das soll kein persönlicher Angriff werden, doch kann ich dein Problem nicht verstehen. 
Wenn du eine Idee hast in punkto Design, dann setzt sich diese doch nicht komplett aus Komponenten zusammen, welche mit Hilfe von Tutorials exakt nachgearbeitet werden. 
Du hast ein Vorstellung von dem Endprodukt und fängst an loszufummeln. Die Tutorials geben dir letztenendes nur die nötige Unterstützung, was die Feinheiten betrifft.

So ist es auf jedenfall bei mir.


Gruss,
Xarus.


----------



## MrBarcode (22. November 2001)

hmm, ich hab auch mal darüber nachgedacht, ob es so etwas wie eine "Design Theorie" mit allgemein gültigen Regel geben könnte, aber ich glaube sowas gibts einfach nicht. Es ist doch fast alles in irgendeiner Form Design und da Geschmäcker nun einmal bekannterweise verschieden sind, gibt es nichts einheitliches.
Die "großen" Designs werden aber heute durch umfragen bestimmt. Man hat ein paar layouts und die werden dann bewertet und was gut ankommt, wird schließlich genommen.

Wenn du aber etwas über Design lernen willst, so schlage ich vor, du gehst in ein Buchgeschäft und suchst dir Bücher über die großen Strömungen im 20.Jhdt. und sehr zu empfehlen ist da alles über das "Bauhaus"! Diese Gruppe hat Design maßgeblich beeinflusst und neu geschaffen. (hab mir da selber gerade erst einen Schmöker 'drüber gekauft)

Falls du regeln fürs Webdesign suchst, tu das oben genannte und vor allem halte dich an die goldenen Grundregeln. Die Leute wollen einfache Navigation (=schnell zum Ziel kommen und immer wissen, wo sie grade sind), wenig Bewegung (möglichst wenig Animation), und gute Informationen. Ferner liest der "Surfer" meist keine langen texte, sondern überfliegt nur die Absätze und pickt sich wichtiges heraus. Gib also Bezugspunkte (größere Schrift/fett gedruckte Schrift) zu den essentiellen Aussagen. [Buchtipp: Jakob Nielsen, Designing Web Usability]

@man kupfert nur ab: der Meinung bin ich aber absolut nicht. Vielmehr kupferst du nur ab, wenn du wirklich 1:1 dasselbe machst wie in einem tut beschrieben. Sobald du aber das gelernte irgendwo einsetzt entwickelst du es aber bereits wieder weiter, entwickelst du dich weiter, entsteht etwas neues.


----------



## gremmlin (22. November 2001)

> Ich weiss nicht, was du studierst. Ob es Theologie, jüdische Studien, Jazz- und Popularmusiklehrer oder Japanologie ist. Scheinbar etwas, dass nicht sonderlich die Kreativität fördert.



ich glaube dass man als Jazz- und Popularmusiklehrer fast kreativer sein muss als beim gfxen.

sorry for extreme-offtopic


----------

